# Dog Booties for Winter



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

ICan anyone recommend good dog booties for the GSD. Last Year I bought some Tuff Ware(sp?) booties for my GSD; He was just about 1 yr and had some big paws, so I bought the large size. Either I did not put them on correctly or his paws were just too big. Anyway, I returned them because they seemed to not fit. But I would like to try another set this winter, and just wanted to know if anyone here has a recommendation. Thanks


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

in my experience you really have to have them fit snuggly, if they are to big they aren't going to stay on.....

i like the mitten type boots with the velcro better. anything to big and gommy they have a hard time walking it.

i ended up getting soft leather suede mitten boots. the comform better to the foot shape, are light weight and more comfy.......i just spray them with water proofer.......they also have canvas mitten boots that are water proof which aren't bad, they are also light weight.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Start by figuring out what size dog boots your dog will need. This is done by placing the paw on a piece of paper and tracing its contours, then measuring across the widest part of the paw. That is the size the widest part of the boot needs to be.

You measure both a front paw AND a back paw. Most dogs will require a smaller size boot for the rear paws than they will require for the front paws, which is why high-end boots (like the RuffWear ones) are sold separately or in sets of two, not necessarily in sets of four. If the sizes are pretty close together, you can get four of the same size, but may need to tighten the ones in the back more than the ones in the front.

With any dog boot, you will want to make sure that they fit snugly and are properly tightened. Most boots can and will come off if the dog moves in just the right way, and it's more likely if the boots are not properly fitted and tightened. When wearing them, frequently check the boots to make sure they're in place and have not turned over (another common issue).

As for quality, there are many different brands of dog boots out there to choose from. I have a pair of the RuffWear ones, which actually have rubber soles and nylon uppers. They're very nice quality and I've had nearly no issues with them turning over or coming off. The bad news is they don't work for all dogs as they end right where many dogs' dew claws are, and they're expensive.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I use the Ruff Wear boots for Gracie's back paws. She loves them and has been romping in the snow freely with them on. I am getting the liners for them next. As posters have said, they have to fit snuggly.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I want to get Bianca some boots as well. We had a lot of snow today and when I walked her tonight she was limping/holding up her paw several times during the walk from all the salt or ice melter spread about. 
I am planning to try out the "Pawz" dog boots which are disposable boots made of rubber. If those don't work I might try Ruffwear next.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

boots just to go out in the snow? sorry i have never heard of using boots on dogs, unless they are pulling a sled....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: dresdenboots just to go out in the snow? sorry i have never heard of using boots on dogs, unless they are pulling a sled....


So, what, I should just let her get chemical burns on her feet? Or, not walk her during the winter?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:boots just to go out in the snow? sorry i have never heard of using boots on dogs, unless they are pulling a sled....


The first year I had Abby, I lived in an apartment complex. All our walks were in the open areas between the buildings and to/from the local park where I could let her run off leash. 

In the winter months, most areas and most people use chemical ice melt to melt the ice on sidewalks - they absolutely did in the apartment complex, but many private people use it on their portion of the sidewalk, too. 

So if you live (and walk) in an area with other people, boots are a great way to keep your dog's feet safe from damage from chemical ice melt - plus keep your dog from ingesting it if they lick their paws after!

Obviously this would not be an issue if you live in the country, or just let your dog out to run and play in the back yard. We now live on 74 acres and I don't worry about them getting into chemical ice melt because we don't use it anywhere on the property.

Another reason for using booties would be if your dog has sensitive feet or the snow has a lot of ice - sometimes snow freezes at the top and becomes hard. It can have sharp corners and dogs can find that very uncomfortable. I know my Malinois has moments when the snow gets like that where she will pick up her paws and/or limp because it's uncomfortable stepping on the hard, rough, icy edges like that. Boots allow your dog to just go and go and not worry about that sort of thing.

Then, of course, you have boots for extended wear - running on asphalt, uneven / rocky / icy terrain where their paws could get cut, dogs working in urban areas where they're facing broken glass and such.

And, of course, there are boots for dogs with paw/leg issues, too.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: dresdenboots just to go out in the snow? sorry i have never heard of using boots on dogs, unless they are pulling a sled....
> ...


Geez...sorry just never heard of it, yes my dogs and horses get chemical ice melt on their feet, i just wipe them down with a washcloth....


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

The Ruff Wear boots are excellent boots and provide grip and traction as well as protection from the elements (ice melt, snow balls between pads, hot asphalt, rocky terrain). It took a bit of trial and error to get the right size for Miya who wears a size small and now I have a spare pair of mediums that I've used twice and are too big for her.

I also use Musher's Secret on the not as cold days (from 32ºF down to 14ºF) and fight my pup to get them on her paws on much colder days. Even with the Musher's Secret, she does get irritated paws from the ice melt (not pet safe stuff) very quickly if someone has used it liberally on their driveway and sidewalk. No matter what weather though, I always give her paws a wipe so she doesn't carry too much dirt and mud into the house.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

I like these dog boots. We have been using them for a couple of years now.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3514

We also have a pair of these that work well.

http://www.ruffwear.com/Barkn-Boots-Skyliner?sc=2&category=11

We have the liners for these as well.

I do like the first botts better for deep snow.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: dresden
> Geez...sorry just never heard of it, yes my dogs and horses get chemical ice melt on their feet, i just wipe them down with a washcloth....


I wipe her feet down when we get home, but I can't constantly wipe her feet when we are on a 2-4 mile walk...and I can't keep walking her if she is hopping on 3 legs like she was doing for part of the walk last night. Luckily I had a bottle of water with me so I was able to rinse her paw off when she refused to put one foot down on the ground.
Some chemical ice melters can also cause skin damage or chemical burns on the paws.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I wish mine would tolerate boots on his feet, everyone here uses salt on the sidewalks, the mushers wax only helps alittle


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I wish mine would tolerate boots on his feet, everyone here uses salt on the sidewalks, the mushers wax only helps alittle


Tolerating boots is mostly a training thing - most dogs don't take to them right away. What I've always done is thrown the boots on, and immediately went to do something FUN, like running and playing in the yard, so they wouldn't focus on the boots.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: dresdenboots just to go out in the snow? sorry i have never heard of using boots on dogs, unless they are pulling a sled....


My dog has spinal issues and when she stands in the snow, just to go pee, she tries to lift up her back legs due to the pain so YES she wears boots to go out in the snow and/or ice so she can have a good play time.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes Sir,
Boots. I jog / run around the neighborhood with my GSD. Unless the weather is extreme, I continue throughout the winter. For those extreme winter days, we take turns on the treadmill, but we do prefer the road. The ice can be very sharp, this was apparent by the way he would lift his paws seemingly looking for a good place to put his paw down. Now having read the other comments, I have now learnedthat I also need to be concerned with the chemicals. So thanks to all for schooling me a little more.

This old dog can always and will always be willing to learn. Happy New Year.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Or you need boots even for short walks if you live somewhere where winter temperatures can go down to -40. 

Don't have a sled though, but still . . .


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

some dogs need boots......actually in the winter walking on roads etc, its a good idea. as mentioned above due to the salt and chemicals on the road. it can also be painful getting balls of snow up in the pad area next to the skin........

old dogs with arthritic issues should wear them, as the cold just radiates up the leg...........

most dogs can be taught to wear boots........it would be quite normal for any dog to try to get them off at first, in fact it can be quite commical, they shake their feet and walk like daffy duck............but, just like any other type of training, positive association. put boots on, give treat/praise, take them off, repeat many times, slowly progress to walking in them....

debbie


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This site has a great selection and some good prices. Curious as to which of these people have tried? My friend's dog really needs booties. 

http://www.backcountryk9.com/Boots.aspx


----------



## kylew45 (Nov 16, 2014)

AbbyK9 said:


> In the winter months, most areas and most people use chemical ice melt to melt the ice on sidewalks - they absolutely did in the apartment complex, but many private people use it on their portion of the sidewalk, too. So if you live (and walk) in an area with other people, boots are a great way to keep your dog's feet safe from damage from chemical ice melt - plus keep your dog from ingesting it if they lick their paws after!.



Good point! I was about to start my own thread on this, good thing I searched first. My puppy was starting to hold up a leg, then licking her foot. I did some independent research on the blue ice melt they are pouring around my area. It's full of harmful chemicals & neurotoxins. Long story short it destroys the dogs neurotransmitters, resulting in brain damage & aggressive behavior. Pretty much a teenager on bath salts one may say. Anyhoo It's a detriment to my puppies health, glad I found this post.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone try the ABO Aussie Dog Boots? I picked up a pair and they seem like they are nice, but they don't fit and the pet store doesn't gave the right size. So if I'm ordering should I get something better, like the Ruffwear? What's the best boots? He does gave his dew claws and it seems like some boots might be an issue with the Velcro being right where the dew claw is.

Aussie Dog Boots


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Most dogs are not going to put up with booties on their paws. Just limit time outside during extreme cold.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

sourdough44 said:


> Most dogs are not going to put up with booties on their paws. Just limit time outside during extreme cold.


He is actually OK with them. And it's not the cold, it's the snow stuck between the pads and it's the salt and chemicals all over the place.

I picked up some disposable/reusable rubber boots from Petsmart since I couldn't get any others that fit. I think I actually like them better anyway. We walked about 5 miles today with no issues, in snow, over ice, and on cement. The only issue is no traction on ice with them.


----------



## odins_raven (Jun 30, 2014)

I am thinking about picking up a pair of the ruffwear summit trex because my pup keeps cutting his feet on the ice outside. The snow has a thin sheet of ice on top and when he runs around he punches through the ice sheet and cuts up his ankles.

Doesn't seem to bother him at all but i don't want him to keep cutting his feet up and possibly get an infection.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

odins_raven said:


> I am thinking about picking up a pair of the ruffwear summit trex because my pup keeps cutting his feet on the ice outside. The snow has a thin sheet of ice on top and when he runs around he punches through the ice sheet and cuts up his ankles.
> 
> Doesn't seem to bother him at all but i don't want him to keep cutting his feet up and possibly get an infection.


This boots look great, my only thing was having to order them. I'd rather be able to try the fit first to make sure they work. You probably saw, but they do have a measurement chart you can print off to help measure the fit. It's on the Ruffwear website.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I've never met a dog who couldn't wear boots. I work pet retail and this time of year I am putting boots on multiple dogs per day. The odd dog is slow to adjust to them though. I had a beagle who truly thought he was broken with the boots on and held his one rear leg up in the air on his walk for two weeks before he finally gave in lol. The key is to try them on, make sure they fit, then get outside and walk/run/play/whatever you need to do to get their mind off of the boots. 
My border collie x licks her feet and as a result has very thin pads. My pit bull is naked and a wuss with the cold. They both have fleece lined muttlukks which I love. The GSDs wear the disposable pawz when we are city walking. And my boys are the purple size too, I laugh at them with their pretty purple boots


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Mikelia said:


> I've never met a dog who couldn't wear boots. I work pet retail and this time of year I am putting boots on multiple dogs per day. The odd dog is slow to adjust to them though. I had a beagle who truly thought he was broken with the boots on and held his one rear leg up in the air on his walk for two weeks before he finally gave in lol. The key is to try them on, make sure they fit, then get outside and walk/run/play/whatever you need to do to get their mind off of the boots.
> My border collie x licks her feet and as a result has very thin pads. My pit bull is naked and a wuss with the cold. They both have fleece lined muttlukks which I love. The GSDs wear the disposable pawz when we are city walking. And my boys are the purple size too, I laugh at them with their pretty purple boots


How long do the disposables last for you? He's worn holes in 2 of them on day 2 of using them. About 10 miles of walking in them, and it may have broken anywhere between mile 6-10.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm thinking if getting some new boots from Ruffwear, anyone with them know if they should/will fit better, and stay on better than these? These don't stay on the greatest.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I just spent good money on Ruffwear Summit boots. Not impressed with the fit. The front ones keep coming off, back ones seem to stay on. I think the "sock" was longer and went higher on the leg, they may stay on better??? Not sure. 2 minutes of running around in the snow and the front came off. Had to readjust them a few times. I don't know if any boot would stay on while running...but that is the only thing he does in the snow. 

Someone said use vet wrap to secure the boots on, but not sure how it would work.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I wish sailor had boots when he was alive. We would go walking in the snow and he would always get snowballs stuck between his toes and start limping.minwould have to stop and remove them every few minutes. Poor thing.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

eddie1976E said:


> I just spent good money on Ruffwear Summit boots. Not impressed with the fit. The front ones keep coming off, back ones seem to stay on. I think the "sock" was longer and went higher on the leg, they may stay on better??? Not sure. 2 minutes of running around in the snow and the front came off. Had to readjust them a few times. I don't know if any boot would stay on while running...but that is the only thing he does in the snow.
> 
> Someone said use vet wrap to secure the boots on, but not sure how it would work.


The boots I've got work well, he can run and run through deep snow, jump around, etc and they don't come off. But, the stitching is terrible, the leather is coming apart and snow gets between the canvas and the leather and then he ha to walk on a snowball in there. And, one of them turned so he wasn't walking on the leather and it took no time to wear the canvas right down.

So, I was thinking since boots seem to work that I'd invest in some really good ones. I it's hate to order and gave issues like you did and they don't work.



BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> I wish sailor had boots when he was alive. We would go walking in the snow and he would always get snowballs stuck between his toes and start limping.minwould have to stop and remove them every few minutes. Poor thing.


Same with Hugo, it's great not worrying about snowballs building up between his pads. And staying off the salt that people seem to spread everywhere.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes I agree!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

jjk454ss said:


> The boots I've got work well, he can run and run through deep snow, jump around, etc and they don't come off. But, the stitching is terrible, the leather is coming apart and snow gets between the canvas and the leather and then he ha to walk on a snowball in there. And, one of them turned so he wasn't walking on the leather and it took no time to wear the canvas right down.


I would think if they are sized a bit snug on the paw they wouldn't twist around. I'm not sure what I will do now....maybe try another brand or try some duct tape


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

eddie1976E said:


> I would think if they are sized a bit snug on the paw they wouldn't twist around. I'm not sure what I will do now....maybe try another brand or try some duct tape


I've found a place about 45 minutes away that is a dealer for Ruffwear, I'm going to go tomorrow and see if they have them in stock. And Im going to see if Cabelas has any while I'm out that way. Hopefully I can find some better ones without having to order them.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

sourdough44 said:


> Most dogs are not going to put up with booties on their paws. Just limit time outside during extreme cold.


Most dogs are actually fine with booties on. Have you ever tried them? I have known a dog who didn't accept them once out walking.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

jjk454ss said:


> I've found a place about 45 minutes away that is a dealer for Ruffwear, I'm going to go tomorrow and see if they have them in stock. And Im going to see if Cabelas has any while I'm out that way. Hopefully I can find some better ones without having to order them.


My fronts are a different size than the back, so I had to order the singles. Most stores don't carry the singles.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I found the same thing, I need 3" front and 2.5" back.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I found some Ruffwear boots locally, they had the griptex and the summit. I got the griptex thinking there may be times I want to use them other than snow and salt. Walked about 6 miles today, some of it through deep snow and they worked great. No issues with them coming off or turning around. Didn't want to spend so much money, but I'm happy with them so far.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

jjk454ss said:


> I found some Ruffwear boots locally, they had the griptex and the summit. I got the griptex thinking there may be times I want to use them other than snow and salt. Walked about 6 miles today, some of it through deep snow and they worked great. No issues with them coming off or turning around. Didn't want to spend so much money, but I'm happy with them so far.


That's good. I will be sending mine back to them. It's a pain getting them on and its a pain when they come off while running. I have lost my patients with them.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

eddie1976E said:


> That's good. I will be sending mine back to them. It's a pain getting them on and its a pain when they come off while running. I have lost my patients with them.


Which ones did you get? These are easier to get on than the Aussie Natural boots I was using.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

jjk454ss said:


> Which ones did you get? These are easier to get on than the Aussie Natural boots I was using.


Got the summit. While the shoe fits well, the opening to get the back paw in seems really tight. I struggled with it today and he wasn't having any of it. the front ones are better, but the fronts come off easily. Very frustrating. I paid for 2 day shipping and can't even use the stupid things.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

eddie1976E said:


> Got the summit. While the shoe fits well, the opening to get the back paw in seems really tight. I struggled with it today and he wasn't having any of it. the front ones are better, but the fronts come off easily. Very frustrating. I paid for 2 day shipping and can't even use the stupid things.


They didn't have the Summit, that's the ones I was planning on getting. I can see where they would be harder to get on with the extra part on top. I wonder if your fronts are still too big? Is that maybe why they come off too easily?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

jjk454ss said:


> They didn't have the Summit, that's the ones I was planning on getting. I can see where they would be harder to get on with the extra part on top. I wonder if your fronts are still too big? Is that maybe why they come off too easily?


I measured his paws a few time, fronts are 3"...not sure if I needed to go tighter. It's too bad, since I wanted them for medical reasons...he has something going on with his nailbed and we need to keep it clean.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

eddie1976E said:


> I measured his paws a few time, fronts are 3"...not sure if I needed to go tighter. It's too bad, since I wanted them for medical reasons...he has something going on with his nailbed and we need to keep it clean.


Yeah, that's too bad they didn't work. Since Ive only got to use them once I hope they continue to work for Hugo.

If your trying to keep something on his foot clea, maybe look at the disposable ones. They are just like a balloon you stretch around the paw. Maybe those would at least keep it clean.


----------

